# I can't find a job in Melbourne



## salsamalsa

Hello Guys,
I recently moved to Melbourne with visa subclass 190. I have been here for almost 4 months and I can't find a job till now. My nominated job is pharmaceutical sales representative and I have a relevant work experience in top multinational pharmaceutical companies for almost 7 years. I have applied to every single vacancy all over Australia and seems no one is interested. I'm studying now to pass my pharmacy exam to be a registered pharmacist in order to broaden my opportunities, but it seems really hard to get a job here even as pharmacy assistant.

any recommendations,suggestion or help?

Thanks


----------



## JandE

This is something that new migrants need to be aware of. 

It takes time to find a job, even for Australians. It must be so much harder for new migrants.

When i first arrived it took me some months, and I am a native English speaker, being English. But I had no local experience.

It does depend on the type of job, and if there are locals that are also applying. 

Each country tends to employ their own nationals first.

They do say there are 10 applicants for each on, on average.

My daughters last application had about 170 applicants... for just one position.


----------



## soontowed

JandE said:


> This is something that new migrants need to be aware of.
> 
> It takes time to find a job, even for Australians. It must be so much harder for new migrants.
> 
> When i first arrived it took me some months, and I am a native English speaker, being English. But I had no local experience.
> 
> It does depend on the type of job, and if there are locals that are also applying.
> 
> Each country tends to employ their own nationals first.
> 
> They do say there are 10 applicants for each on, on average.
> 
> My daughters last application had about 170 applicants... for just one position.


Its only by luck to get a job here I got job 3 months after I arrived and was on PMV visa, now I am doing 2 jobs both are casual 5 hours a day and the other partime cleaners 3 hours a day. Now I am doing my certificate expensive though cause I paid full fee, so had to give up 2 days a week on my cleaning job to focus on my training.


----------



## absinoz

*Hi there*

Yes, there are companies who look for overseas candidate as they can low ball on salaries /position. You can get it that way.


----------



## syd10

It is very competitive out there.

I would make sure your resume stands out by highlighting your achievements & skills.

I wouldn't just rely on advertised positions. I would also directly contact companies in your field by cold calling them & inquiring about possible opportunities.

Becoming a registered pharmacist should help increase your chances.

By applying for an assistant pharmacist, you will probably have more competition & less chances of getting called.


----------



## JandE

absinoz said:


> Yes, there are companies who look for overseas candidate as they can low ball on salaries /position. You can get it that way.


According to payscale "A Pharmacy Assistant earns an average wage of AU$18.50 per hour."

The current federal minimum wage is $17.70 per hour, so, very little room to go down.

I think that average is lower than the minimum needed to pay a 457 sponsored worker.


----------



## tyb1987

salsamalsa said:


> Hello Guys,
> I recently moved to Melbourne with visa subclass 190. I have been here for almost 4 months and I can't find a job till now. My nominated job is pharmaceutical sales representative and I have a relevant work experience in top multinational pharmaceutical companies for almost 7 years. I have applied to every single vacancy all over Australia and seems no one is interested. I'm studying now to pass my pharmacy exam to be a registered pharmacist in order to broaden my opportunities, but it seems really hard to get a job here even as pharmacy assistant.
> 
> any recommendations,suggestion or help?
> 
> Thanks


You are not alone here.

I am a holder of a Bachelor Degree in Construction Management and I have 4 years local experience in Transmission Line. But I could not find a relevant job in Melbourne since I moved here two months ago.

I am now consider to become a Uber driver while looking for a full time job.


----------



## MALEX

To find a casual job for me was very hard in Melbourne, I finally did in retail. The pay was very bad (even on full time basis not enough to have a living). Discrimination treatment too since was not citizen. Competitive? More than that!!!! a real bush where you need to fight very hard every day to survive.!!!!! You better have lots of cash and lots of connections to succeed.....but that's the same everywhere in the world isnt?


----------



## francofunghi

You always can try telejob(aka freelance) even if you can't find offline job. That's the solution until you find normal job


----------

